# Vintage Fuji mountain Bike Build



## 28dayslater (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## 28dayslater (Jul 28, 2013)

I think it may be a 1992 Fuji Nevada based off the seriel number and the component specs.


----------



## 28dayslater (Jul 28, 2013)

*finished product, whaddya yall think????*


----------

